# oddly acting mollie



## rachel21 (Feb 13, 2005)

OK my female molly is acting weird. we've been watching her really carefully for a few days now. she's eating but hardly swimming. she appears to be needing to use her fins far too much if you get what i mean. she just seems to sit on the bottom of the tank. though she does swim around (more today than yesterday) and she's definately feeding. she's been like this s few days. she's got a bit of a belly on her and we know she's had babies before. she doesn't look ill in any other way and as i say, is feeding perfectly normally and healthily. 

any ideas?


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a balloon molly that I'm sure is pregnant & she has been sitting on the bottom alot too. Eats like a little pig when she comes up & runs the platys around, but seems to need to rest often. Yours sounds like she may be pregnant if you are seeing the belly start to bulge.


----------

